#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  ver o mac da placa de rede

## lazaroll

qual o comando que eu devo colocar para ver o mac da placa de rede pelo linux?????

----------

se for o seu...ifconfig...se for das máquinas conectadas...arp -a

----------


## ajuda

mais eu ja estava dando este comando ifconfig e naum esta me dando o mac tem outro comando que eu possa força a maquina mindar...obrigado :toim:

----------


## xstefanox

É o *ifconfig* sim amigo... cola aqui o resultado dele pra gente.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Mal lhe pergunte vc está logado como root?

----------


## NO-BREAK

Amigão... o comando ifconfig pode ser utilizado por qualquer conta criada no sistema... O toque que nosso colaborador VISITANTE deu é correto... mais veja uma coisa. *ifconfig eth(adp. que vc quer ver o end.)* e com qualquer user criado no sistema.

por qualquer motivo... procura com o comando find o daemon do ifconfig...

Espero ter contribuído !
:good:

----------


## fabricio_

ifconfig
exemplo :




> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:B00:8F:2A:FA
> inet addr:10.255.1.117 Bcast:10.255.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
> inet6 addr: fe80::2b0:d0ff:fe8f:2afa/64 Scope:Link
> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:1774 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:1300 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> collisions:21 txqueuelen:1000
> RX bytes:933693 (911.8 KiB) TX bytes:283490 (276.8 KiB)
> Interrupt:5 Base address:0xec80
> ...


mac aress da eht0 é o HWaddr

00:B0 :Big Grin: 0:8F:2A:FA

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Amigão... o comando ifconfig pode ser utilizado por qualquer conta criada no sistema... O toque que nosso colaborador VISITANTE deu é correto... mais veja uma coisa. *ifconfig eth(adp. que vc quer ver o end.)* e com qualquer user criado no sistema.
> 
> por qualquer motivo... procura com o comando find o daemon do ifconfig...
> 
> Espero ter contribuído !
> :good:


Aqui na empresa o povu usa um debian meio modificado que o ifconfig soh roda como root. Por isso perguntei. Agora se nem como root funcionar ai eu jah num sei ne nada.

----------


## sergio

> Amigão... o comando ifconfig pode ser utilizado por qualquer conta criada no sistema...
> :good:


se for o slackware nao roda nao.... :toim: 

[email protected]:~$ ifconfig
-bash: ifconfig: command not found
[email protected]:~$ 
[email protected]:~$ su -
Password: 
[email protected]:~# ifconfig 
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:6A:09:18 :Big Grin: F 
inet addr:192.168.0.3 Bcast:192.168.0.63 Mask:255.255.255.192
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:9802871 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:10118806 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:1078342764 (1028.3 Mb) TX bytes:2429044116 (2316.5 Mb)
Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd400 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:90408 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:90408 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:8528570 (8.1 Mb) TX bytes:8528570 (8.1 Mb)

----------


## Robson Teixeira

> Aqui na empresa o povu usa um debian meio modificado que o ifconfig soh roda como root. Por isso perguntei. Agora se nem como root funcionar ai eu jah num sei ne nada.


 Na verdade, o que deve estar acontecendo é que a variável PATH do seu usuário não possui o /sbin (afinal, você não é root  :Big Grin:  ). Como o ifconfig fica dentro de /sbin e esse diretório não está no seu PATH, não adianta simplesmente executar ifconfig (o sistema não vai encontrar o caminho). Porém, se você executar /sbin/ifconfig eth0, vai funcionar.

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Aqui na empresa o povu usa um debian meio modificado que o ifconfig soh roda como root. Por isso perguntei. Agora se nem como root funcionar ai eu jah num sei ne nada.
> 
> 
>  Na verdade, o que deve estar acontecendo é que a variável PATH do seu usuário não possui o /sbin (afinal, você não é root  ). Como o ifconfig fica dentro de /sbin e esse diretório não está no seu PATH, não adianta simplesmente executar ifconfig (o sistema não vai encontrar o caminho). Porém, se você executar /sbin/ifconfig eth0, vai funcionar.


Isso eh se o ifconfig tiver permissão pra executar pra usuário comun neh? Tipo. Se o dono dele for o root então pra eu (mero nada) o arquivo /sbin/ifconfig tem que ter permissão XX7. Ou estou enganado?

----------


## Robson Teixeira

> Isso eh se o ifconfig tiver permissão pra executar pra usuário comun neh? Tipo. Se o dono dele for o root então pra eu (mero nada) o arquivo /sbin/ifconfig tem que ter permissão XX7. Ou estou enganado?


 Na verdade, usando a sua convenção, ele deve estar com permissão XX5. No caso do Debian, por padrão, a permissão do ifconfig é 755. A menos que o todo-poderoso root do seu sistema tenha alterado isso, você pode executá-lo com /sbin/ifconfig.

----------


## sergio

> Aqui na empresa o povu usa um debian meio modificado que o ifconfig soh roda como root. Por isso perguntei. Agora se nem como root funcionar ai eu jah num sei ne nada.
> 
> 
>  Na verdade, o que deve estar acontecendo é que a variável PATH do seu usuário não possui o /sbin (afinal, você não é root  ). Como o ifconfig fica dentro de /sbin e esse diretório não está no seu PATH, não adianta simplesmente executar ifconfig (o sistema não vai encontrar o caminho). Porém, se você executar /sbin/ifconfig eth0, vai funcionar.


corretissimo. :clap: :good:

----------


## NO-BREAK

> Postado originalmente por NO-BREAK
> 
> Amigão... o comando ifconfig pode ser utilizado por qualquer conta criada no sistema...
> :good:
> 
> 
> se for o slackware nao roda nao.... :toim: 
> 
> [email protected]:~$ ifconfig
> ...


Ainda não conheço o Slack... mais no cl 10 é padrão assim.... mais valeu o comentário... ainda vou testar o slack... 
:good:

----------


## lazaroll

obrigado ai galera pelas dicas. :good:

----------

